# Homemade towbar?



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anyone made up a towbar for their shanty? I have some conduit laying around and was thinking about using this but does anyone have any pics of ones you have made so I can get a few different ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Was just taking about this with a friend. We figure that an eyebolt in the center of the sled with a metal plate behind it to distribute the pressure from pulling on it would hook up to a single bar. Use a latch or good strong caribbeaner (sp) to attach the bar to the eye bolt. Finally attach the bar to your hitch. Now here comes the tricky part. We think you should attach it so it doesn't pivot at the hitch, this would prevent the tow bar from sliding into your track or tires on slick ice. The sled would still have room to sway at the eyebolt.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I used conduit and a 1 7/8" trailer coupler for the one on my clam, it has a metal plate behind the sled there the hinges go for strength. I like it because I never have to take the ball off the quad. I will take some pics tomorrow and post them, it is just too late now.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I install hinges on sled with "R" pins for easy removal,this allows up & down movement,,at the Machine I use a chain Swivel to allow side to side rocking motion this really works on rough ice


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Great ideas, thanks. I will try and make something up this weekend and let you know how it came out.


----------



## deepbluesniper (Mar 6, 2008)

try your local Gander Mountain- I just got a nice Frabill which is pretty universal, and it was $25 (half off). I was thinking of doing the same homemade, but can't beat that for the time it would take.


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

You should try learning how to fish before you become an inventor. That way you can teach me....


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

Im starving to death!!


----------

